# Line releases for cannon balls



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi I'm looking for opinions on line releases. Tried churches (one after a few trips would not adjust one the rubber started to stick together), cannon adjustable but PIA to get set right and Amish releases. Haven't had any luck with any of them. Using older big John manual downriggers, 10 lb balls. Fishing in lake superior/whitefish bay. 
I've had a recommendation for blacks line releases. Can anyone suggest something that's not a PIA to set and or easy to use?
Thanks


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

#19 rubberband


Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

How does that work?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UPBeerguy said:


> How does that work?












These are what I use


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I use blacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

plugger said:


> I use blacks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Are you using rubber bands with your blacks?


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Second blacks no rubber band


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

UPBeerguy said:


> Are you using rubber bands with your blacks?


I use a double rubber band when there are a lot of small fish around, i.e. pier heads, but normally straight out of the blacks with it adjusted so I can just barely get it to release from above. A stiff release = a solid hook set.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Blacks as well.

Set the tension, and a simple overhand knot with the braided line, close the release and done.

OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Blacks on manual BigJons here. Ive had very good experiences with them.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

plugger said:


> I use a double rubber band when there are a lot of small fish around, i.e. pier heads, but normally straight out of the blacks with it adjusted so I can just barely get it to release from above. A stiff release = a solid hook set.


Thank you for that information.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

OneidaEagle said:


> Blacks as well.
> 
> Set the tension, and a simple overhand knot with the braided line, close the release and done.
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why you are using braid on a downrigger rod.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

perchjerker said:


> Just curious as to why you are using braid on a downrigger rod.


Dont laugh, but for no other reaons than I like it, and catch fish.

My thoughts going into it were becasue the smaller diamiter, I can get MORE line on the reel.
The specs say 310 yards of 25#, well that was incorrect, after getting 300 Yards of 25# nono, and was not able to spool it all onto the reel.

I can get 30# braid, with smaller diamiter, and less resistnace, and lasts longer than Mono. At least in my scenario, I can put on a backing, and then fill with 300 yards of 30# Braid, and be set.

When fishing solo, if I see backing, its time to cut the motor, and start chasing the fish. With 300 yards, I have not had to do that just yet, but I keep trying to hook into that beast of a fish.

Also have found no difference between Braid, or Mono, or Fluorocarbon, on a rigger rod. Others may have differenet experiences.

OE


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

perchjerker said:


> Just curious as to why you are using braid on a downrigger rod.


I'm not using braid on my set up. Using 20lb big game green.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

UPBeerguy said:


> I'm not using braid on my set up. Using 20lb big game green.


I was asking OE

thanks


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I use Blacks on my boat. Tried Chamberlain releases and wasn't overly impressed. The wire on them was not stainless and started to show chalky white oxidation after a couple uses. Ran pinch pad releases for years before that but prefer the Blacks now.

The pinch pads being on a cable do make it easier to see when shakers grab your bait though.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Started with Black's & went to Chamberlain's.

I like the adjustable feature of the Chamberlain release that still allows you to load up the rod without tripping the release.

Both releases are SubTroll probe connection friendly.


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Chamberlain's. Easy to adjust and use. Predictable and reliable. Cost more but well worth it.


----------



## rlbyfd (Jan 21, 2014)

I run Scotty's. You can see any size fish hit the bait. I ran rubber bands for a while but they make a big mess. Blacks are good as well


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

syonker said:


> Started with Black's & went to Chamberlain's.
> 
> I like the adjustable feature of the Chamberlain release that still allows you to load up the rod without tripping the release.
> 
> Both releases are SubTroll probe connection friendly.


So do you mean you don't load up rod with the blacks?


----------

